# Jon Boat River anchor winch



## lightningflash (Jul 6, 2014)

Hey all, I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this question or not but I'm looking to put a winch on the front of my Wareagle Jon Boat. 

I'm hoping to not have to spend $1200 on one though and I found a boom for one at a local boat store for $40. I know a guy who has a fabrication business and figured I could have him make a plate for the front of my boat to bolt this to. I figured this would be the hardest part to engineer and fabricate.

My question is, where do I find the electric motor and spool to finish the build? Where do guys like River Larry get their electric motors from?


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Save and spend the money on a nice winch, you can get by with a atv winch but you'll get tried of noice and the time it takes to pull anchor. Something's are well worth it to spend the money, if you build a tower to hold your anchor that will cut your cost down a little. Then give river Larry a call and see if he'll work with you on just a motor, most likely he will. You'll save your self alot of time and headache!


----------



## lightningflash (Jul 6, 2014)

nighttime said:


> Save and spend the money on a nice winch, you can get by with a atv winch but you'll get tried of noice and the time it takes to pull anchor. Something's are well worth it to spend the money, if you build a tower to hold your anchor that will cut your cost down a little. Then give river Larry a call and see if he'll work with you on just a motor, most likely he will. You'll save your self alot of time and headache!



Yeah, that's most likely what I'll do. If I could get the pieces, I wouldn't mind trying to put it together though.

I'd still like to find where to get the motors from though.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

I looked for many many hours for a motor and came up with something close but you had too order like fifty thru some industrial supply. Then you don't know how the motor will proform or hold up to wear and tear and conditions, as for the real on it, he fabs them. I try to make and work on almost anything but something's are worth paying for. I hope it works out for ya


----------

